# Okay new matings question-what would I get?



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Here's my doe...

Silver Tan Texel


and here are my two options for bucks

Ivory Standard (again I don't have a recent pic)


or

Black Pied Angora (this is the only pic I have of him)


What would you predict the results of these two matings would be?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

To the ivory there is no telling as that is satin pew and unless you know what it is under the white there no way to tell. Other than so.e will be tans

To the black you will get black and black tans, you would need the black to carry pink eye to get doves/slivers, and you would need the silver tan to carry pied to get more pied


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Awesome. Thanks

The breeder told me the ivory was a standard coat, but you disagree? I know some of his siblings were satin.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh hey! I'm the breeder of the dove tan rex. *waves* For others to know why I've got such an odd mouse, the litter is an oops with the wrong dad. :/ So dad's unknown, but mum's known.

Bred to black pied angora you'll get a quarter texel, a quarter rex, a quarter lh, and a quarter standard coats. You can tell rex vs non-rex by day 2, when the rexes get curly whiskers. She might carry pied; she has a pied aunt. Assuming he doesn't carry blue or pink-eyed, you'd get black and black tan. If the buck carries blue, add in blue and blue tan. If he carries pink-eyed, add in dove and dove tan. So, total possibilities is pretty high.

I can tell you that the girl's mum is ch/c, so she's got one copy of C, and one copy of either ch or c. Bred to the ivory (ce/c) buck, that means you are likely to get either pews and more ivories (if she carries c) or himalayan and colorpoint-beige (if she carries ch). Half would be rex, because it's dominant.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

It sounds like breeding to the black pied would make for a more "fun" variety. Plus, I know the black pied's dad was Siamese.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

shadowmouse said:


> Awesome. Thanks
> 
> The breeder told me the ivory was a standard coat, but you disagree? I know some of his siblings were satin.


If he isn't satin he is just pew (unless he has black eyes that is) as ivory is the term used for a satin pew. Unless America call it something diffrent, they call a few colour by different names for some reason.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

He's black eyed white. See this... http://www.hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/genetics/c-e.html and go to 5.2.2. Is that correct, Laigaie?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

That breeder does call bews ivory. It is not uncommon over here. I believe they're called bone there?


----------

